# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Hemoroidy leczenie domowe sposoby

## pawel

Czy ktoś z Was może coś poradzić i napisze o domowych sposobach leczenia hemoroidów?
Od dłuzszego czasu mam z tym problem.
Na poczatku miałem kilka zatarc od papieru, z czasem pojawiło sie pieczenie odbytu i tj. małe strupki. Nie wiem co to może być , a do lekarza wstydzę się iść.

proszę o pomoc

----------


## focus9

Nasiadówka czyli siedzenie z podkurczonymi nogami w wannie wypełnionej ciepłą wodą na 7-10cm. Według wielu fachowców najskuteczniejsza metoda walki z hemoroidami. Ciepła woda łagodzi ból i wspomaga przepływ krwi w okolicach odbytu - ustępuje obrzęk powiększonych żył. W wodzie można rozpuścić łagodny środek przeciwzapalny lub olejek leczniczy:
Wywar z oczaru wirginijskiego obkurcza naczynia krwionośne i zatrzymuje krwawienie. Należy nasączyć nim wacik i umieścić w odbycie - jeden z najskuteczniejszych sposobów na zewnętrzne hemoroidy zwłaszcza krwawiące. 

Collinsonia canadensis to ziele o silnym działaniu ściągającym, wzmacniające strukturę i funkcję żył - bardzo skuteczne przy leczeniu hemoroidów. Kapsułki leku należy popijać pełną szklanką wody.

Miękki stolec podczas wypróżniania ułatwia parcie, które jest główną przyczyną obrzęku żył w odbytnicy. Dlatego należy jak najwięcej pić i jeść dużo włókien dzięki czemu stolec będzie miękki i łatwo przejdzie przez odbyt. Najlepszym naturalnym źródłem włókien czyli błonnika są ziarna babki płesznik, które dodane do diety regulują wiele procesów odpowiedzialnych za najpopularniejsze schorzenia i dolegliwości. 

Wazelinę lub inny tłusty krem należy nałożyć wacikiem lub palcem na głębokość 1,5cm.

----------


## madziapachowicz

Witam wszystkich z hemoroidami walczę dobre pół roku  urodziłam dwójkę dzieci więc jestem bardziej podatna.
Zmierzam do tego że próbowałam wszystkiego czopiki tabletki nasiadówki ale to było nieskuteczne.
Ale jest coś co mi pomogło prawdziwy gęsi smalec taki ze wsi a nie kupiony  w sklepie . Robicie tak smalec trzymacie w zamrażarce i codziennie na wieczur przed spaniem ucinacie kawałek a reszta do zamrażarki ten kawałek jak czopik wkładacie zaraz po ucięciu.urzyjcie na noc podpaski do możecie się potuścić.Następne jeśli was swedzi tak że nieidzie wytrzymać to weście krem bambino albo nivea na palec i smarujcie sobie okolice odbytu wmasowując krem to też przynosi ulgę bo niepowoduje podrażnień. a jesli macie podrażnienia i szczypie was przy oddawaniu kału to ruwnież wsmarujcie krem przed jego oddaniem mi to wszystko pomaga od dwuch tygodni chodze do łazięki bez obaw leczenie troche potrwa ale warto tak około 2-3 tygodni pozdrawiam magda jeśli komuś pomoże niech napisz                                        

madziapachowicz@wp.pl

----------


## madziapachowicz

lepiej idź do lekaż z tym nie ma żartów jeśli nie zaczniesz teczyć czeka cię piekło ale jeśli tak to spróbuj gęsiego smalcu ale takiego ze wsi a nie ze sklepu. codziennie na wieczur utnij sobie kawałek i wcisnij wiesz gdzie ale smalec trzymaj w zamrażarce leczenie około 2-3 tygodni ale niezaszkodzi stosować 5tygodni mi pomogło ale u lekaża byłam pozdrawiam

----------


## summersblood777

Najlepiej iść do lekarza nie ma się co wstdzić to dośc powszechny problem. ale dokładnie jak u góry gesi smalec lub jak moja babcia mówiła rozgotowana cebula. Cebule posiekac rozgotowac odcedzic zmielic najlepiej blenderem na papke , i gruszką analną wprowadzic do odbytu na noc wszystkie kobiety w rodzinie tak robiły a i nawet tata się załapał :Wink:  i wazne byś na zimnym nie siadał pozdrwaiam :Wink:

----------


## karo123

Hej pawel, ja też radziłabym Ci się skonsultować z lekarze. Nieleczone hemoroidy mogą mieć bardzo przykre konsekwencje, przez co jedyną metodą leczenia będzie operacja. Jeśli udasz się do lekarz, to na pewno poleci Ci najlepsze dla Ciebie farmaceutyki. A wracając do Twojego pytania - żeby złagodzić hemoroidy powinieneś spożywać pokarmy pełne błonnika, regularnie się wypróżniać, pamiętać o ruchu oraz stosować różne ziołowe okłady czy napary (np. z kasztanowca gorzkiego czy kozieradki pospolitej).

----------


## blackmamba

dajcie juz spokoj z tymi domowymi sposobami! ja jestem ofiara takiego myslenia :Frown:  
musialam usuwac. cale szczescie znalazlam klinike w Siemianowicach Slaskich przy Wyspianskiego. Uzywaja lasera. Polecam!

----------


## iwusia59

Tak "używają lasera", ale nie za darmo i nie natychmiast. Tutaj potrzebny jest sprawdzony sposób. Panie Pawle proszę sobie wyciąć z surowego ziemniaka coś w rodzaju czopka i zaaplikować go do odbytu. Jeśli jeszcze będzie Pan odczuwał dyskomfort, to trzeba więcej tych czopków z ziemniaka przygotować i włożyć do zamrażalnika. Jak się zamrożą, wyjąć i po jednym aplikować do odbytu. Ulga jest od razu. Nawet Tombak pisze o czopkach z ziemniaków w swoich książkach. Ja poszłam dalej stąd to zamrażanie.

----------


## blackmamba

> Tak "używają lasera", ale nie za darmo i nie natychmiast. Tutaj potrzebny jest sprawdzony sposób. Panie Pawle proszę sobie wyciąć z surowego ziemniaka coś w rodzaju czopka i zaaplikować go do odbytu. Jeśli jeszcze będzie Pan odczuwał dyskomfort, to trzeba więcej tych czopków z ziemniaka przygotować i włożyć do zamrażalnika. Jak się zamrożą, wyjąć i po jednym aplikować do odbytu.


I do kiedy ma sobie te ziemniaki nasz forumowicz wsadzać?????  :Confused:  Nazywasz to sprawdzonym sposobem???
Laser nie jest za darmo, ale przynosi efekty w postaci zlikwidowania hemoroidów, myślałam, że to łatwo zrozumieć :/

----------


## luss

> Tak "używają lasera", ale nie za darmo i nie natychmiast. Tutaj potrzebny jest sprawdzony sposób. Panie Pawle proszę sobie wyciąć z surowego ziemniaka coś w rodzaju czopka i zaaplikować go do odbytu. Jeśli jeszcze będzie Pan odczuwał dyskomfort, to trzeba więcej tych czopków z ziemniaka przygotować i włożyć do zamrażalnika. Jak się zamrożą, wyjąć i po jednym aplikować do odbytu. Ulga jest od razu. Nawet Tombak pisze o czopkach z ziemniaków w swoich książkach. Ja poszłam dalej stąd to zamrażanie.


z tym ziemniakiem to prawda polecam tylko troche cierpliwosci ale po 2 tygodniach duza poprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprawdzony sposób to mąka ziemniaczana. Proszę robić zasypskę /tak ja pudrem/ . Naprawdę pomaga już po kilku dniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nalewke z aloesu mozna kupic gotowa w aptece,albo sklepach zielarskich.Mozna takze samemu przygotowac;
Skladniki:
-0,5 litra soku z aloesu
-0.5 l naturalnego pszczelego miodu
-0.5 litra spirytusu
Skladniki zmieszac,wlac do butelki (najlepiej z ciemnego szkla),odstawic w ciemne,chlodne miejsce na ok. 7 dni.
Pic 2-3 razy dziennie, godzine przed posilkiem
Metoda naturalna i skuteczna.
Wszystkie metody chirurgiczne to bzdura,to nie chirurdzy ale rzezncy nie znajacy sie na medycynie.

----------


## robert15ryba

Witam, ja mam ten problem od tygodnia, mam coś wielkości orześszka ziemnego po lewej stronie na zewnątrz :-/ mam 24 lata i pracę tojąco-chdzącą.  nigdy nie miałem krwi ani problemów z wypróżnianiem się. Byłem u lekarza pierwszegokontaktu ten przepisał mi tylko maść i kawał używać regularnie. Clevm się powiększyło. Od wizyty minęły 3 dni. Ciągle mam uczucie kułcia. Dodam jeszcze że lekarz w wielkiej brytanii i nawet nie chciał zobaczyć co to faktycznie jest. Moje pytanie, co jak długo się czeka na elekty takiej maści i czy powinienem iść gdzieś indziej?

----------


## Kamm

nie wiem co z tym ziemniakiem, nie próbowałam, bo było juz za późno, ale usuwałam też w Euroklinice i polecam tamtejszych lekarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam w zwalczaniu leczeniu hemoroidow pomaga dlugie przebywanie w wodzie powyzej 1h zaczalem chodzic na basen dotego czopki anusol i hemoroidy znikaja polecam

----------


## julietta45

domowe sposoby są o kant biurka potłuc, wiem co mówię, bo sprawdziłam chyba wszystko co się tylko da! W końcu przejrzałam na oczy i leczyłam się inaczej... pewnie zaraz niektórzy mnie oskarżą o to, że moje leczenie było niebezpieczne czy coś... ale ja wiem, że tak nie jest. No ale do rzeczy, leczyłam swoje hemoroidy pijawkami. Tak, tak  :Smile:  Dobrze przeczytaliście  :Smile:  Oczywiście nie na własną rękę, żeby nie było  :Big Grin:  Byłam w Magnus Animus, gdzie przeprowadzają hirudoterapię. Wierzcie mi, że nie ma się czego bać , zresztą ulga gdy jest się wyleczonym wynagradza wszystko  :Smile:

----------


## katastrofa

Na czym polegała hirudoterapia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien Dobry,dzisiaj bylam u chirurga w zwiazku z hemoroidami.Przepisal mi CYclo3Fort,i Proctis M.Ja uwazam,ze nalezy udac sie do lekarza,poniewaz to jest powazna sprawa.Mam sie zglosic na kolejna wizyte po 3 tygodniach.Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki.Odezwe sie napewno.Pozdrawiam wszystkich.
Marlena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich z hemoroidami walczę dobre pół roku  urodziłam dwójkę dzieci więc jestem bardziej podatna.
> Zmierzam do tego że próbowałam wszystkiego czopiki tabletki nasiadówki ale to było nieskuteczne.
> Ale jest coś co mi pomogło prawdziwy gęsi smalec taki ze wsi a nie kupiony  w sklepie . Robicie tak smalec trzymacie w zamrażarce i codziennie na wieczur przed spaniem ucinacie kawałek a reszta do zamrażarki ten kawałek jak czopik wkładacie zaraz po ucięciu.urzyjcie na noc podpaski do możecie się potuścić.Następne jeśli was swedzi tak że nieidzie wytrzymać to weście krem bambino albo nivea na palec i smarujcie sobie okolice odbytu wmasowując krem to też przynosi ulgę bo niepowoduje podrażnień. a jesli macie podrażnienia i szczypie was przy oddawaniu kału to ruwnież wsmarujcie krem przed jego oddaniem mi to wszystko pomaga od dwuch tygodni chodze do łazięki bez obaw leczenie troche potrwa ale warto tak około 2-3 tygodni pozdrawiam magda jeśli komuś pomoże niech napisz                                        
> 
> madziapachowicz@wp.pl


Ciekawe informacje, ale ortografia u Ciebie wola o pomste do nieba! Jako matka dwojga dzieci powinnas sie poduczyc ortografii i byc dla nich przykladem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi na hemoroidy domowe sposoby niestety nie pomogły. Za to pomógł mi Procto-Glyvenol w czopkach. I od tamtej pory nie wróciły. Wazna jest też dieta i zmiana codziennych nawyków. To coś co można wprowadzić od razu w życie. Więc polecam. Zmiany tylko na lepsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na hemoroidy skutecznie pomagają zioła a najlepiej jest zastosować zioła szwedzkie. Mi pomógł krem z ziół szwedzkich którym smarowałam piekące miejsce dwa razy dziennie. Polecam bo naprawdę skutecznie pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z hemoroidami lepiej od razu iść do lekarza - nie ma co się wstydzić! to wstydliwy problem,ale leczenie w krakowskim gabiencie dr Kawiorskiego przekonało mnie,że może zostać skutecznie rozwiązany. doktor wykazał się dużym taktem wobec pacjenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki takie, jak PG są moim zdaniem skuteczne, ale tylko i wyłącznie do pewnego momentu. Mój ojciec niestety zaniedbał dość mocno sprawę i potem musiał mieć usuwane to operacyjnie. Zabieg nie jest jakoś bardzo bolesny, ale koniecznie trzeba go przeprowadzić, np. w euro-klinice w Siemianowicach Śląskich, która się w takich zabiegach specjalizuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam pierwszy stopień hemoroidów i udało mi się go wyleczyć dzięki lekowi Fine6, doradzonemu przez lekarkę. Dziękuję i gorąco polecam.

----------


## przemo.rm

do przeczytania :
_gastrologia.mp.pl/choroby/jelitogrube/68332,hemoroidy_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bez wizyty u proktologa (w Katowicach polecam Euro-Klinike) sie nie obejdzie. Nawet jesli pojawiaja sie dopiero pierwsze takie stany warto isc to skonsultowac i zapobiec rozwojowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 lata temu miałam hemoroidy, żadne maści nie pomagały. Koleżanka poleciła mi czopki z ziemniaka i po ok.3-ech tygodniach zniknęły i do tej pory mam spokój, radzę spróbować.

----------


## ingixx

Możesz spokojnie zastosować w leczeniu hemoroidów krioterapeutyczną wkładkę Anurex. Polecił mi ich stosowanie lekarz jak byłam w ciąży. Okazały się nie tylko bezpieczną ale również bardzo skuteczną metodą leczenia więc polecam. Mozesz je kupic nawet na allegro → allegro.pl/anurex-com-pl-na-hemoroidy-20g-lubrykant-gratis-i5631113869.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja obecnie biorę ziołowy suplement Recto Vitale. Mieszanka ziół takich jak rdest, prawoślaz oraz szałwia. Na początku nie byłam przekonana do ziołolecznictwa ale polecił mi je mój rodzinny do którego mam duże zaufanie bo wiele razy wyleczył mnie z wielu nieprzyjemnych sytuacji tak wiec pomyślałam sobie,ze co mi szkodzi sprobować. I powiem Wam,że jestem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona. 

Czuję się lepiej, hemoroidy nie są tak dokuczliwe. Będę robiła wszystko aby nie dopuścić do operacji, której bardzo się boję.

----------


## Pedant

Polecam chińską maść na henoroidy z piźmem jelenia, orginaln a z Chin 25 zł kosztuje plus wysykka na Allegro  
Pomaga w ponad 90 %.

----------


## Angeliqa

Ja wolę leczyć przyczyny hemoroidów, a nie ich skutki. Sama miałam problemy z hemoroidami przez twardy stolec, który podrażniał mi szczelinę odbytu. Ból, swędzenie i częste pieczenie pupy były nie do zniesienia. Miałam straszne zaparcia i po pewnym czasie zaczęłam bać się wypróżniać. Zaczęłam stosować dicopeg 10g, który zmiękcza stolec. Brałam go przez dwa miesiące regularnie, a przez kolejny miesiąc powoli odstawiałam. Jak na razie problem hemoroidów znacznie się zmniejszył, a problem zaparć, jak na razie nie powrócił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi najbardziej pomógł ziołowy środek Procto Vitale. Chociaz uwierzcie mi,że przetestowałam bardzo wiele leków na hemoroidy, i tych mniej i tych bardzieij znanych. Nie powinno sie lekceważyć babcinych sposobów leczenia, do których sie na szczęście powraca. Procto Vitale zawiera w sobie rdest, szałwię , prawoślaz. Po dwoch miesiącach regularnego przyjmowania róznica jest bardzo duża.
Wazna jest oczywiście oprócz tego odpowiednia dieta i higiena odbytu. Leczenie powinno się również wprowadzić od razu po wystapieniu pierwszych objawów i nie zwlekać z tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi najbardziej pomógł ziołowy środek Procto Vitale. Chociaz uwierzcie mi,że przetestowałam bardzo wiele leków na hemoroidy, i tych mniej i tych bardzieij znanych. Nie powinno sie lekceważyć babcinych sposobów leczenia, do których sie na szczęście powraca. Procto Vitale zawiera w sobie rdest, szałwię , prawoślaz. Po dwoch miesiącach regularnego przyjmowania róznica jest bardzo duża.
> Wazna jest oczywiście oprócz tego odpowiednia dieta i higiena odbytu. Leczenie powinno się również wprowadzić od razu po wystapieniu pierwszych objawów i nie zwlekać z tym.


Ja jak na razie stosuje maści i czopki. Ziół nie brałam ale zastanawiam się coraz poważniem nad sprobowaniem bo leczenie farmakologiczne przynosi u mnie średnie efekty. To znaczy trochę pomaga ale jedynie na chwilę. Potem problem powraca i tak w kółko a sama chciałabym się wreszcie tych hemoroidów pozbyć. Mam wrażenieze to nigdy się nie skończy ;/ Gdzie kupujesz ten środek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jak na razie stosuje maści i czopki. Ziół nie brałam ale zastanawiam się coraz poważniem nad sprobowaniem bo leczenie farmakologiczne przynosi u mnie średnie efekty. To znaczy trochę pomaga ale jedynie na chwilę. Potem problem powraca i tak w kółko a sama chciałabym się wreszcie tych hemoroidów pozbyć. Mam wrażenieze to nigdy się nie skończy ;/ Gdzie kupujesz ten środek?


Procto Vitale? Zamawiam przez internet. W aptekach nawet nie szukałem. Moze jest ale pytałem sie w jednej potem w drugiej i nie było. Od tamtego czasu zamwiałam w sieci. Cena nie jest mała ale nadrabia wydajnością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo ważny jest zdrowy tryb życia. W leczeniu hemoroidów polecam kilka działań:
ruch - siedzący tryb życia jest niewskazany dla osob, które cierpią na takie dolegliwości
zmiana diety i uregulowanie cyklu wypróżniania się
dbanie o higienę
nie powinno się przeć w toalecie oraz załatwiać sprawę w miarę szybko
stosowanie odpowiednich środków.
W moim przypadku najskuteczniejsze okazały się maści na hemoroidy ( proctohemolan). Plus wspomniany tutaj Procto Vitale w postaci ziół, które piję codziennie rano do drugiego śniadania. Zioła bardzo dobrze wplywają na stan śluzówki odbytu ( doradził mi je mój proktolog).

----------


## maniek1

Domowe sposoby nie zawsze są dobre, zbyt długie testowanie różnych metod może jeszcze pogorszyć sprawę. Miałem ten problem ok rok temu i dopiero zacząłem widzieć jakąś poprawę jak zacząłem brać hemorend. Szkoda, że wcześniej o tym nie wiedziałem, ale wstydziłem sie o tym komukolwiek mówić, nawet lekarzowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również się z tym męczę. Zaczełam brać procto vitale. No zobaczymy jak dalej będzie . Mam nadzieję,ze się poprawi bo obecnie jest to kłopotliwe. Mam pracę siedzącą tak więc czasami przez to trudno jest mi wytrzymać w robocie  :Frown:  Czy hemoroidy można wyleczyć całkowicie?

----------


## Baśkaa

Mój lekarz uświadomił mnie ostatnio , ze to choróbsko jest praktycznie nie do ogarnięcia, nawet operacyjnie bo po nożu może być problem ze zwieraczem. Męczę się z hemoroidami od kilkunastu lat, przetestowałam prawie wszystko co jest dostępne na naszym i nie tylko naszym rynku. Wiem, że dieta i kilka sposobów może ułatwić normalne funkcjonowanie. Na pewno nie nagrzewać , raczej chłodzić, załatwiać się na ,,narciarza"  :Smile:  (wiem brzmi smiesznie), podmywać się w miare możliwości po grubszej wizycie w wc.  Stosuję naprzemiennie czopki do zamrazania  i sztyft criorectum i chociaż nie wierzyłam mojemu proktologowi to jednak maiał rację. Nie zlikwidowałam guzka ale rzadko kiedy daje o sobie znać. Nie podkrwawiam, nie swędzi i nie boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Również się z tym męczę. Zaczełam brać procto vitale. No zobaczymy jak dalej będzie . Mam nadzieję,ze się poprawi bo obecnie jest to kłopotliwe. Mam pracę siedzącą tak więc czasami przez to trudno jest mi wytrzymać w robocie  Czy hemoroidy można wyleczyć całkowicie?


\
Z tego co wiem to nie. No chyba że jest to bardzo wczesne stadium. Musisz wiedzieć,że to paskudztwo ma skłonności do nawracania. Niemniej jesteś na dobrej drodze. Procto Vitale powinno Ci pomoc ( przynajmniej mi środek bardzo pomógł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> \
> Z tego co wiem to nie. No chyba że jest to bardzo wczesne stadium. Musisz wiedzieć,że to paskudztwo ma skłonności do nawracania. Niemniej jesteś na dobrej drodze. Procto Vitale powinno Ci pomoc ( przynajmniej mi środek bardzo pomógł)


Gdzie to kupię?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sieci, na przykład:
pl.vitaleherbs.com/procto-vitale

Wydawało mi się również,.ze raz mi mignęło to w jakieś aptece ale potem ne widziałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również zamawiałam przez internet ( na tej samej stronie). Środek praktycznie wyratował mnie przed zabiegiem, ktory był u mnie bardzo prawdopodobny. z tym.ze nie dowiedziałam sie o nim na forum, ale od swojego proktologa ( mówił, że na chwilę obecną przypisuje go praktycznie wszystkim swoim pacjentom bez znaczenia na to w jakiej fazie są hemoroidy).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie czy procto vitale był u Was jedynym środkiem na leczenie hemoroidów? Przez jaki czas to przyjmowaliście? Robiliście sobie jakieś przerwy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie czy procto vitale był u Was jedynym środkiem na leczenie hemoroidów? Przez jaki czas to przyjmowaliście? Robiliście sobie jakieś przerwy?


Procto vitale stosowałam oraz nadal stosuję. Sa to zioła tak wiec działają nie tylko dobrze na hemoroidy ale ogónie na funkcjonowanie całego układu pokarmowego. Nie powoduja tak jak w przypadku leków żadnych efektów ubocznych. NIe trzeba robić sobie przerw. Wprawdzie jak problem minie to oczywiście mozesz zrezygnować z kuracji  ale na mnie tak dobrze wpływają, że na razie nie zamierzem.
Stososowałam to razem z mascią. Wystarczyło aby załagodzic hemoroidy w stopniu bardzo dużym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie czy procto vitale był u Was jedynym środkiem na leczenie hemoroidów? Przez jaki czas to przyjmowaliście? Robiliście sobie jakieś przerwy?



Biorę od prawie 5 miesięcy. Polecił mi to mój lekarz proktolog. W pierwszym miesiacu ulga lekka.  W drugim naprawdę spora chociaż nie byłem pewien czy to te zioła czy to może nowa maść. Przestałem brać na miesiac ale hemoroidy nawróciły, czułem się kiepsko. Wróciłem do procto vitale i znowu poprawa. Tak wiec od prawie 3 miesięcy pije regularnie rano i raczej nie przestanę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, ok, dobrze że pomaga ale nie zapominajcie o profilaktyce, unikaniu i leczeniu zaparć bo hemoroidy będą nawracały stale, ja stosowałam dicopeg 10g z powodzeniem, nie wchłania się z przewodu pokarmowego jest skuteczny ale działa łagodnie, bez bolesnego parcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardodka u mnie leczenie trwalo hmm z pare tygodni,konkretnie biorę Procto Vitale smaruje maścią dodatkowo i pomaga,hemoroidy to kiepska sprawa,ciezko wbrew pozorom wyleczyc,slyszalem o moczeniu pupy w papce mleka z siemieniem lnianym ale na razie tochyba sobie odpuszczę. ,tylko czemu to ostatnie zgrubienie nie chce juz pare dni schodzic :/ . Zeby miec 20 lat i takie syfstwo .
Mam nadzieję,ze procto vitle bedzie mi pomagało ponieważ chciałabym się tego pozbyć już na zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardodka u mnie leczenie trwalo hmm z pare tygodni,konkretnie biorę Procto Vitale smaruje maścią dodatkowo i pomaga,hemoroidy to kiepska sprawa,ciezko wbrew pozorom wyleczyc,slyszalem o moczeniu pupy w papce mleka z siemieniem lnianym ale na razie tochyba sobie odpuszczę. ,tylko czemu to ostatnie zgrubienie nie chce juz pare dni schodzic :/ . Zeby miec 20 lat i takie syfstwo .
> Mam nadzieję,ze procto vitle bedzie mi pomagało ponieważ chciałabym się tego pozbyć już na zawsze.


HM.. Powinno Ci pomóc. . Sama kilka miesięcy temu kupiłam sobie Procto vitale, no i faktycznie dzyndzelek się zmniejszył, mniej boli. Nie wiem tylko, czy teraz jak zniknie całkowicie dalej stosować te zioła czy juz nie by nie przyzwyczaić za bardzo pupy.
W tym tygodniu pod koniec ide do mojego proktologa, który mi właśnie procto vitale zapisał i się dopytam konkretnie   :Smile:  Jak cośto opiszę tutaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tam procto vitale stosuję cały czas. Jak do tej pory to jest to środek, który mi najbardzej pomógł tak więc nie wdze sensu aby przerywać. Nie jest to takie drogie, wydajne tak wiec do śniadania nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto jest stosować nasiadówki. No trochę z tym roboty jest Nie da się zaprzeczyć. Ale jednak są skuteczne. Ważne jest również unikanie zaparć. Zresztą pewnie sami wicie,ze jak ma się zaparcia to wypróżnianie jest niekoniecznie przyjemne :Wink: 
Co do procto vitale to również lubie. Piję z przerwami jak akurat problem z hemoroidami się nasila. Jak na razie bardzo pomaga.

----------


## astronomia

Nasiadówki fajnie zwalczają ból, ale niestety nie są w stanie wyleczyć hemoroidów. To samo tyczy się ziółek czy suplementów, one tylko objawowo działają, guzków nie są w stanie usunąć. Z tym to trzeba udać się do dobrego proktologa, osobiście polecam dr Pawła Grochowicza ze szpitala św. Elżbiety. Pomógł mojej siostrze, która borykała się z żylakami po ciąży i dzięki doktorowi udało się uniknąć operacji, wystarczył zwykły, nieinwazyjny zabieg  :Wink:

----------


## finio

ja własnie tez bardzo sie boje tych hemoroidów ponoc głowną przyczyna sa zaparcia a ja do niedawna miałam z nimi spory problem,poszłam do lekarza zeby uniknąć powazniejszych dolegliwosci i polecił mi dicopeg 10g i nasiadówki z ziółek zeby działac porfilaktycznie.faktycznie pomogło jestem zdania ze lepiej zapobiegac niz leczyc

----------


## Magnetoplag

Dolegliwości choroby hemoroidalnej pomoże zmniejszyć, jednoczesne zastosowanie, pola magnetycznego i metody ucisku, co umożliwia Magnetoplag. Będzie miało to korzystny wpływ na:
- poprawę przepływu krwi w naczyniach
- redukcję procesów zapalnych
- lepsze trzymanie stolca.

----------


## LeonKrasik

Szkoda czasu na niesprawdzone sposoby leczenia hemoroidów. Polecam konsultację z dobrym proktologiem w gabinecie ProctoMed. Uzyskasz tam skuteczną pomoc i zaoszczędzisz sobie dyskomfortu, sam uzyskałem tam skuteczną pomoc.

----------

